# Help find Mozart Laudate Dominum



## jentil (Sep 4, 2010)

Please, I'm looking for a recording of Mozarts' Vespers "Laudate Dominum" wherein the soloist was a soprano by the name of...Sui Jou... or something like that.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Could it be Sumi Jo?

She sing Mozart's laudate dominum in this album.


----------

